# Question About Dieting



## fridaamma (May 2, 2017)

Hi, I am a new member and I am still looking through the forum. I have one question for you and I hope you can answer.

If you could have bought a guide to tell you something you wished you knew, what would that be?

I am looking for guides, workbooks and such as I need a special diet as I am overweight and need to go on a diet. I have not decided yet what diet to follow as I have to be very careful money wise as I am on a pension and cant buy very expensive food. I live in Iceland and there food cost is very high. In fact Iceland is now the most expensive country in Europe.

Hope to hear from you all and thank you if you can answer my question


----------



## GotGarlic (May 2, 2017)

Hi and welcome to Discuss Cooking [emoji2]

There are lots of diets out there and, without knowing more about you and your circumstances, it's difficult to make a recommendation. Different things work for different people. When you ask in a forum like this, you are likely to get lots of responses. 

The bottom line, to me, is to eat a variety of fresh or frozen fruits and vegetables, reasonable amounts of proteins like meat, poultry and fish/seafood, limit sweets, be aware of portion sizes, and get some exercise every day. 

This article puts it well [emoji2]

http://huffpost.com/us/entry/4472930


----------



## Just Cooking (May 2, 2017)

Welcome to DC, fridaamma..


----------



## Sagittarius (May 3, 2017)

Welcome to D.C., Fridaamma.


----------



## HeidiCooksSupper (May 17, 2017)

My favorite place to start for how-to-eat-healthy information is Harvard University's NutritionSource.  It's from their School of Public Health and it's a great source for consumer information that's kept up to date.  Start with their "what should I eat" link and go from there.  I've learned a lot from them.  It's information that can easily be interpreted for your local situation.  https://www.hsph.harvard.edu/nutritionsource/


----------



## Andy M. (May 17, 2017)

Welcome to DC.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 17, 2017)

Hi!

This is a good basic site that allows you to create your own plan and monitor your progress.

https://www.supertracker.usda.gov/default.aspx

Good luck!


----------



## Josie1945 (May 17, 2017)

Welcome to DC


Josie


----------



## jennyema (May 17, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

It's always best to talk about specific diet ideas with your doctor, as there may be health issues to consider

Diets that look great on paper may be bad for your specific circumstance.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 24, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> Hi!
> 
> This is a good basic site that allows you to create your own plan and monitor your progress.
> 
> ...


 
I agree, this is an excellent tool, if you type in what you eat and view your nutrient intake report it will show you exactly what vitamins, minerals you are over/ under in.  It has a variety of tools to use.  I used it in my nutrition course!


----------



## HeidiCooksSupper (Jun 24, 2017)

I just tried the USDA supertracker and its database has nowhere near as many items as some of the other sites, e.g. myfitnesspal.  For example, I just tried to find havarti cheese and there's nothing listed in the USDA search -- no havarti, none.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 24, 2017)

Aww!  They do have a custom tab to add your own food or recipe so you can save it and pull it up later but sounds like work! If the other site works better for you than that is good!


----------



## goosander (Jun 29, 2017)

I've been having some success with a simple diet that I developed myself and works great for me as a sweet tooth who finds it hard to stop eating sweets once I start but also doesn't want a diet where I give up sweet stuff entirely.

Basically I don't worry about eating anything special in my meals, just focus on eating smaller portions every day. I also avoid snacking between meals. I keep this up by drinking lots of water.

Then, one day per week I have a cheat day where I can eat whatever I want. The cheat day also helps me to convince myself not to eat sweet stuff on the other days, almost like I'm bribing myself.

I should note that I haven't consulted a doctor or nutritionist on this so I don't know if there's any downsides to eating this way but it has worked for me. I've lost about 8 kg this year so far.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 29, 2017)

I think a nutritionist would say you're doing just fine [emoji2]


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 29, 2017)

With regard to the original poster, you gotta love how new people will often start a thread with a question and then never come back to see any of the answers.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 29, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> With regard to the original poster, you gotta love how new people will often start a thread with a question and then never come back to see any of the answers.


[emoji38] Yup.


----------

